# Questioning a Pseudo. Sp. Dolphin Manda



## fyre-of-the-dragon (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi all,

I purchased 8 Pseudo. Sp. Dolphin Manda back in February when I started with cichlids again and well I've been questioning whether this guy is just a flamboyant Ps. Dolphin or perhaps something from the Cynotilapia genus that got mixed in with them.

I have posted some photos of him, and a couple of the other Ps. Dolphins, let me know what you think, or if you have experience with Ps. Dolphins changing colour or if it looks like a different species you can identify.


















































*compared to*


























Thanks for any insight


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

This guy is not a "Dolphin". 
Looks like a Metriaclima "Zebra" type


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

agreed.


----------



## fyre-of-the-dragon (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you, that is what I have been thinking. Now I just have to figure out what type he is or if he is a hybrid of some sort.


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

He is a hybrid, it is also possible that the others are hybrids as well. If you don't plan on selling/donating fry then I would just keep them all and when you do go to sell/get rid of them just be honest with the next person.

He could have came from the same batch of fry as the others from the same mother and have a totally different father, either intentionally or unintentionally.


----------



## fyre-of-the-dragon (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you nfrost, I was hoping he was not a hybrid but suspected he was.


----------

